# Best place to leave your Hav when you're away from home?



## Eurohav (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi,
We have a two year old Havanese, and have tried leaving our dog in a variety of places when we go to work each day. We tried the crate, but that seemed cruel, esp when we get home later than intended. We tried behind a baby gate in our bathroom, but he pees sometimes and sometimes jumps the gate (free range Havanese!).

Any suggestions for a safe place for him and for our floors/furniture? 

Plus maybe tips on helping separation anxiety (he hates being alone as most Havs do I guess....)


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I would reccomend an Ex-pen. An enclosure which looks like an octagon and measures about 16 feet around. It can be as high as three feet and you can attach a roof to it from the same material. They are great when you can't watch your hav and they can be used outside as well.

Derek


----------



## Eurohav (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Derek. I've looked at a few of the xpens and just wonder how sturdy it would be for a little jumper like mine if we got one with a net roof? He's determined and has all day to work on trying to get out... if it would be sturdy enough, it looks like the perfect solution.
Thanks!

also, your dog (radar?) is very cute!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I gate mine off like you do yours...but that's a 3 foot gate and no short legged lil havanese is gonna get over that! He has the kitchen area to roam about and he's pee pad trained so he goes on his pee pad while I'm away.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks a bunch. If you have the ex-pen outdoors they have these anchors for securing the ex-pen to the ground, sort of the same thing you would secure a tent to the ground when you go camping. Most ex-pens also come with a door and can be connected to other ex-pens for an expanded area just so the little Hav can have some extra large space for running around. Good Luck.

Derek 

P.S. Thanks..Radar is a bundle to take care of..


----------



## MagicLady (Feb 19, 2007)

*My climber*

I left my 7 month old puppy in an X-pen in the kitchen and he climbed out of it. I use the pen in my office if I need him to be away from the work area, but would not even think of leaving him unattended in it or put it outside.

We installed a 4 foot chain link play area off our deck and he hasn't tried getting out of that, but I still keep a close eye on him. The safest place to leave him is either in a roomy crate with plenty of water, or closed off in the kitchen or other place where he can't get out.

If you can't do that, consider a good doggie day care.

Carol
McGee's mom


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I gate mine off like you do yours...but that's a 3 foot gate and no short legged lil havanese is gonna get over that!


Oh, you'd be surprised what some of these guys can do, Capote's Mom. I've had several Havanese visiting that easily climb my ex-pens. One girl that stayed for a weekend could climb the ex-pen with a snapped cover and even unsnap it and push her way out while climbing.

I already forewarned Christy (good buddy) that I found Rufus climbing the ex-pen one time when he was only seven weeks old and he hasn't done it since, but to find a baby half way up the pen was amusing and unnerving.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby once climbed out of a shopping cart at the pet store. Needless to say, I don't put her in the cart anymore.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

*jumping*



CapotesMom said:


> I gate mine off like you do yours...but that's a 3 foot gate and no short legged lil havanese is gonna get over that! He has the kitchen area to roam about and he's pee pad trained so he goes on his pee pad while I'm away.


I think some havs would surprise you. Bandit's head can go a foot over the top of my kitchen counters when she's jumping to see what food is up there.
Last year when she had puppies she was in an expen with them and easily cleared the top of it to get out. When we saw that, we put steps for her on both sides of the xpen so she wouldn't hurt herself jumping that high.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use baby gates in the kitchen. this way he has access to food and water plus he can look outside the windows. i use the baby gates where the bars run verticle, it's almost imossible to escape. regarding separation anxiety, on the mend myself from that problem. here's what worked for me. i had to completely change the way i left the house. new treat in a kong that he only gets when i leave for a couple of hours. i turn the radio on, i leave an old tshirt on his pillow, and use a key phrase "guard the house". i use this phrase anytime i leave thru the garage door, even if it's to get the mail. that way he associates the phrase with my always coming back. i also don't make eye contact prior to leaving or returning. we had a few weeks of major barking, broke my heart but we seem to be getting use to the new way and he's relativly calm now when we leave. also, i have had to keep my shoes by the garage, his anxiety level rose immediately when he saw my shoes were on my feet because he knew it meant i was leaving. hope this helps


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

yes, a closed off kitchen seems to be best for dogs who can't really be trusted alone at home, I know some ppl who do that.

When Sierra was a pup, we used the pen as well, but she would lift it up and crawl underneath is and greet us happily hahahaha
We then rearranged is so it had the crate in it (door open) and it had the fence attached to the crate. That really gave it a lot of stability. That way she could walk around or sleep in her crate.

By the time she was 5 months, we started to leave it open so she could choose where to go and we could test what she would do. 
We soon found out,that after our good-bye ritual, she would look up "her" spot on the couch and sleep, sleep and sleep until we come back. She still does that up until today....so she's a really easy stay at home dog, when necessary. If she would have to stay at home for more that 2hrs then she goes to my parents.
Nowadays the crate's only function is to storage her toys hahahaha,
she has two soft dogbeds that she sleeps in when she wants to, but she has her own spot on the couch she is really happy with....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey guys, everybody's talking about these Ex-pens, but where's the best place to find one (good quality/price, w/ door)? I did some research online, but couldn't discover any ideal looking ones...
Thanks, Maryam.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I never used an ex pen - Cosmo started to climb . I know a lot of people had good luck - not me .
I had the kitchen gated and it worked well . Now the kitchen is being remodeled but it will have gates again when it is finished.
I do not work so it is different but when we leave we crate them . We make sure they are well exercised and they are usually tired and happy to have a nap .
Asta was always a trooper and would go to his crate , we took him as many places as we could as he was so well behaved . But sometimes he had to be left behind and he would acccept it . 
I must say I think it is better with a buddy meaning another dog they seem to keep one another compamy and amused and reaasured . .
I owning two dogs is not an option for a lot of people . I think TV And music is a good solution .
Some people are lucky to have neighbors or friends that will come by or maybe a parent who can help out ... 
Good luck I know it can be a conundrum.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a nice exercise pen you can get a petedge.com.

http://www.petedge.com/Pet-Yard-Exercise-Pen-ZX191.pro


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I didn't have luck with the expen either. When we leave, he is in his crate with water and very content. We don't make a big deal about leaving, we say see you later, we'll be right back.

When we are at work, we have someone come at noon to walk and excersize him. The next step for working days will be to leave him in the gated off kitchen. I've started to do that for short trips away from home. He barks at first, but then settles down. 

His potty training is going real well(I don't want to jinx myself), I'm just afraid he might think it's ok to potty in the kitchen even though I know he can hold it a long time.

Good luck whatever you decide to do!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora jumps the xpen to the near top and then climbs over! Thank goodness she is a good dog to leave home and after she hit about 18 months, she could be trusted to not eat the apple bitter molding! Dora used to sleep on a certain upper cushion on our couch (yeah, that spot will never be the same!) but at the new place, she goes upstairs and sleeps on our bed when we are gone.

I would recommend buying an xpen at a place like pet people. I bought mine and I was able to take it back the same the week. We have an outdoor one but I wanted a nicer one to not scratch the wood flooring., They did have cloth ones with tops for toy dogs. It is nice because they have a 30 day return policy!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I discovered www.dog.com, I don't have any experience with any products/prices, but they seem to get an overall good rating on most products, anyone here ever shopped there?! Maryam.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Maryam,

Good luck with the pen. Some dogs do well left home alone, others not so much. We used to leave Ricky in his crate, but it was rarely for more than 3, 4 hrs. max. Once we got Sammy though, it's been a little easier. We crated them both individually at first, but it wasn't long before we just left them out in the kitchen. We have two gated entries into the kitchen and that's their space. They haven't figured out how to knock down either gate, though one of them is a bit easier to knock over. Phew! At 1 yr. though, I'm not too worried anymore, but I still prefer to have them in a large room and not all over the house. 

Let us know how things go !


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah Marj, I wish I could tell you soon, but you know I still have to wait until November. I'm just trying to get lots of ideas to see what would work for us. I hope the x-pen will work, cause we might have guests over who are scared of dogs or little kids and I really want EVERYONE (dog&human) in our place to feel safe and comfortable. I'd hate to put the dog in a crate in another room, that would probably make him feel punished. But I hope, once he's used to his pen, he won't feel 'offended' when we put him in there while having guests.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

To cure the separation anxiety, keep your hello's and goodbye very low key. Do not make a fuss over the pup when coming and going. Even if he's in the pen while you are doing something else in the house, when you go to take him out keep it low key. It's a good idea to make him sit, before letting him out. Also, when you first get home never go directly to the pup. Give it a beat and let him calm down before letting him out. Just tell him, sit & quiet. Do not make eye contact until he settles. This worked with all my guys and they used to cry:Cry: when I would leave a room. Good luck!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I still recommend the Kennel, Get a larger one ( I got a great dane sized one for Priss and Pirelli ) they stay in it together, it gives them room during the day. However, I work for myself and I am normally not longer than 8 hours. I learned a long time ago that I can NOT leave my out in the house. They both can jump anything I tried. But the larger cage helped out a lot!! I have also seen x-pen's with tops, they sell them at petedge.com.

Erin


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

My Wife and I have begun leaving Radar in the front Foyer of our Apartment. We have the Ex-Pen blocking off the living room and we keep the french doors to the Kitchen closed and the washroom and bedroom closed as well so all Radar has is the Foyer area. It's pretty long....12-15 feet long by 5 feet wide I think.

As long as he can lay by the Door to wait for us he's good for as long as we are gone...not that it's really that often but when we do go to a show we left him in the foyer once and he was excellent.

Derek


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

When Biscuit was smaller, (now he's 10 mos.) we left him in the ex-pen with a little bed and some chew toys and a pee-pad and could go out for a couple of hours. Now he's in the family-room kitchen and can be left up to 5 or 6 hrs. He's accident free for about 3 months now and seems to have a huge talent for "holding it". We don't give big hellos or goodbyes (tho it's hard not to) and he is a very good dog, doesn't seem to fret when we go and feels secure. Isn't destructive or barky or fussy. I always try to reward him with some exercise, like fetching in the yard, after returning.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

When you said you had a new way of leaving the house I thought you meant scaling from the second floor window so you wouldn't get spotted leaving the house......ound: 

There are all sorts of interesting and creative ways of how to leave our Hav's when we go out. They sometimes get used to them and then we have to think up new and wacky ways of escaping into the world.

Derek


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Amy, I just love the name BISCUIT!! Sooo cute.....just like him!:biggrin1:


----------

